# Comments by Elaine Chao, Donald Trump's proposed Transportation Secretary



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

United States President Elect, Donald J. Trump, has nominated Elaine L. Chao as his proposed Transportation Secretary. She has previously been Labor Secretary under former President George W. Bush.

In November 2015, Ms Chao made comments sympathetic to gig economy (including Uber) work arrangements to the American Action Forum.

Here is a link to those comments: http://www.elainelchao.com/speeches...remarks-to-the-american-action-forum-panel-on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jack Malarkey said:


> United States President Elect, Donald J. Trump, has nominated Elaine Chao as his proposed Transportation Secretary. She has previously been Labor Secretary under former President George W. Bush.
> 
> In November 2015, Ms Chao made comments sympathetic to gig economy (including Uber) work arrangements to the American Action Forum.
> 
> Here is a link to those comments: http://www.elainelchao.com/speeches...remarks-to-the-american-action-forum-panel-on.


Same old, same old.


----------

